# Canadian style & back bacon



## Fran (May 1, 2019)

Finished off doing a Canadian style bacon & a back bacon today. I use a wet brine akin to Pop's (lower salt & sugar), with maple syrup, then crushed coriander, mixed peppercorns, mustard seeds & all spice berries that I put in an oversized 'teabag', floaters in the brine are a load of bay leaves, 4 bruised garlic cloves & two inches of fresh ginger sliced & also bruised. 

I cold smoke using a ProQ with oak dust & some hickory chips scattered on top. The ProQ decided to go for a couple of hours & then burn across, meaning a refill & let it go again. After seven hours on the refill, I called a halt. I hoped that the first quick & heavy burn through hadn't spoiled it, the colour wasn't OTT & there was no ashtray or acrid smell & thankfully, it actually came out fine. 

For simplicity due to disability & nobody around to help now, I finish in a low temp oven 120°c/248°f to just above 145°f IT. It comes out with a good texture, moist & tasty.

Definitely not bad, as friends came over just as I finished off & over half the CB loin went in er....tastes!! 

Only took pix from the taster stage, but here they are...


----------



## pc farmer (May 1, 2019)

Looks great .    Nice job.  7 hours is really nothing when cold smoking.  I mean it a short time.  If your happy with it then good.  I have went 72 hours cold smoking with dust.  Its all what you like.   Dont get me wrong, I am not putting this down.  It looks and I bet it is great.     Just trying to give you some info.

Could you taste the spices you added?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2019)

Looks great, nice color!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (May 2, 2019)

looks good


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2019)

Nicely done, I haven't ventured into the bacon making part of smoking, but it's on the short(long) list. 

Excellent Job.
Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2019)

Thank you for your comments & advice, PCFarmer. I normally just let the ProQ burn through which is 10 - 12 hrs when behaving, which I've been happy with. This did have some heavy smoking from the burn through, which worried me, but all was & tastes good. I will at some point go for a longer two or three stage, to see how that compares though. 

As for the spice taste, yes, they do come through, the all spice being the main one. The fresh garlic & ginger too, is definitely there as well.


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2019)

Thank you for the likes & comments, SmokinAl & SmokerJim, they really are appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2019)

Looks Real good from the Den, Fran!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2019)

Thanks, Chris, for the like too! Bring it to the top of your list, as you really won't regret it. I'm still quite gobsmacked every time it comes around to tasting, that I did it & how incredibly simple & delicious it is. lol


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2019)

Cheers, Bear & for the like too! As always, very much appreciated & gives encouragement.


----------



## dr k (May 9, 2019)

Trying to figure how much maple syrup to sub in for brown and granulated sugars for pops wet brine cure for a gallon of water. Sugars dissolve in water and adding liquid sugar in the form of maple syrup makes me wonder if i have to take an ounce or whatever of water out to compensate for a cup of syrup. I'm going to cure 2 slabs of baby backs for bacon on a stick and a whole boneless pork loin cut in thirds for back bacon. I was searching for a recipe for pops wet cure with a noticeable maple flavor without luck.


----------



## dr k (May 11, 2019)

dr k said:


> Trying to figure how much maple syrup to sub in for brown and granulated sugars for pops wet brine cure for a gallon of water. Sugars dissolve in water and adding liquid sugar in the form of maple syrup makes me wonder if i have to take an ounce or whatever of water out to compensate for a cup of syrup. I'm going to cure 2 slabs of baby backs for bacon on a stick and a whole boneless pork loin cut in thirds for back bacon. I was searching for a recipe for pops wet cure with a noticeable maple flavor without luck.


Bumping this before making the cure.  Can someone please throw me a bone?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2019)

dr k said:


> Bumping this before making the cure.  Can someone please throw me a bone?




Since when I tried putting Maple Syrup right in with my Dry Cure Tender Quick, without getting any Maple flavor, I would think to mix in in with a Gallon of water, you would need a WHOLE LOT of Maple Syrup to get any taste at all.
I had the same results when I used Maple Sugar in place of my Brown Sugar.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 11, 2019)

Very nice job on the bacon, Fran.  The color is great!!
I've never thought to add allspice to bacon, but I love it in a tortierre.  Might have to try that next time.
POINT
Gary


----------



## dr k (May 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Since when I tried putting Maple Syrup right in with my Dry Cure Tender Quick, without getting any Maple flavor, I would think to mix in in with a Gallon of water, you would need a WHOLE LOT of Maple Syrup to get any taste at all.
> I had the same results when I used Maple Sugar in place of my Brown Sugar.
> 
> Bear


Since Maple Syrup is in liquid form I was wondering if I should remove a cup of water if adding a cup of syrup per gallon of water with pops wet curing brine to keep the ppm of nitrite the same. I spent a lot of time with searching maple syrup wet cure and got this recent thread which is perfect for my question but the OP didn't give the recipe and I can't get any GD help. So I'll just PM Dave. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2019)

dr k said:


> Since Maple Syrup is in liquid form I was wondering if I should remove a cup of water if adding a cup of syrup per gallon of water with pops wet curing brine to keep the ppm of nitrite the same. I spent a lot of time with searching maple syrup wet cure and got this recent thread which is perfect for my question but the OP didn't give the recipe and I can't get any GD help. So I'll just PM Dave. Thanks for your reply.




I think I remember Disco saying he got some Maple flavor, but I don't remember how he did it.

Bear


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I think I remember Disco saying he got some Maple flavor, but I don't remember how he did it.
> 
> Bear


I have gotten maple flavor but wanted to know how to consider it in regards to proper nitrite/salt amount.  Also, it's sweetness compared to granulated sugar.  Dave mentioned weight.  So If I swap one cup of water out of a gallon for one cup maple syrup and consider their weight difference I can plug it in the digging dog farms calculator since with a wet curing brine you need the water and meat weight to put in the calculator.  Should be pretty close to the same weight.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2019)

dr k said:


> *I have gotten maple flavor* but wanted to know how to consider it in regards to proper nitrite/salt amount.  Also, it's sweetness compared to granulated sugar.  Dave mentioned weight.  So If I swap one cup of water out of a gallon for one cup maple syrup and consider their weight difference I can plug it in the digging dog farms calculator since with a wet curing brine you need the water and meat weight to put in the calculator.  Should be pretty close to the same weight.




I would think the amount of Cure would be the same:
We're only talking about swapping 8 ounces (by volume) of water for Maple Syrup.

Now Clue me in how you actually got Maple flavor on cured Bacon, during a curing process.

Bear


----------

